# FEL cutting edge.



## matt. (Dec 2, 2020)

Would like opinions on cutting edges for the front end bucket in sub compacts.
New massey 1723. Very general purpose. Probably load more millings and crush n run than dirt. may box out a driveway, flower bed. Definitelyused to clear under growth in woods. 
Thanks for suggestions/experience.
Matt C.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Welcome....
Not 100% sure of your question but if you’re talking smooth vs tooth bucket... I would say smooth bucket and if you find it doesn’t dig to your liking...add a bolt-on tooth bar. For cleaning underbrush the teeth grab roots/vines better, or going to a grapple bucket is even better. If your loader is equipped with a skid steer quick connect and 3rd valve, a grapple and other attachments could be rented if not commonly used. B.


----------



## matt. (Dec 2, 2020)

BinVa said:


> Welcome....
> Not 100% sure of your question but if you’re talking smooth vs tooth bucket... I would say smooth bucket and if you find it doesn’t dig to your liking...add a bolt-on tooth bar. For cleaning underbrush the teeth grab roots/vines better, or going to a grapple bucket is even better. If your loader is equipped with a skid steer quick connect and 3rd valve, a grapple and other attachments could be rented if not commonly used. B.



Thanks for the reply. I do have the ssqa bucket. I have watched reviews on the toothed bars and some suggest installing one right away. Just try to get some opinions from people that work with them .


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

In response to your comment...the bolt on tooth bar is never a perfect fit and as the bucket cutting edge wears or bows they become harder to keep from breaking the mounting bolts and a general sloppy fit. 2 buckets are better but a smooth edge is generally less damaging to finish surfaces. Used buckets are always available(in my area) at reasonable prices. B.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## matt. (Dec 2, 2020)

I will definitely look. thanks for the tip.
Matt c.


----------

